# Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot



## zzdown (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinen ersten ausgiebigen Einsatz meines Echolotes eine Anzeige erhalten die ich mir nicht erklären konnte. Habe die Anleitung aufmerksam gelesen und auch einige Beispiele im Netz angeschaut.

Mein Lot ist ein Eagle Fishmark 320.

Die Fischsicheln konnte man ganz gut erkennen, sie waren nicht voll durchgezeichnet (Geber nicht ganz parallel zur Wasseroberfläche), mit dem üblichen Rauschen und Störeinflüssen.

Einige Male hatte ich eine "Riesensichel" auf dem Schirm. Bei etwa 5-6 m Wassertiefe habe ich dann eine Sichel fast über den ganzen Bildschirm (1m unten und oben Abstand). Anzeige war normal. Diese Sichel war fast vollständig, nicht so stark abgehackt wie die anderen.;+

Habt ihr eine Idee was das gewesen sein könnte? Ist das eine bestimmte Fischart oder waren das irgendwelche Gasblasen, Bäume o.ä.? Habe das an verschiedenen Stellen im See gesehen. War ein natürlicher See, also keine Talsperre, Tagebau o.ä.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee, schon mal Danke.


----------



## Pilkman (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

In die Fragestellung klinke ich mich doch auch glatt mal ein, weil ich mir derartige Echos auch nicht erklären kann...

... hab auch schon vollständige Sicheln gesehen, die dimensionsmäßig eher im "Monsterbereich" wären... :q ... anbei mal ein paar große, die ich zufällig beim Loten an einem Spot für´s Karpfenangeln auf´m Lot hatte....

... NEIN, das sind keine Karpfen. Karpfen sind so mit die am leichtesten zu identifizierenden Fische auf einem Echo...


----------



## Jetblack (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Das können Fische sein, die nach oben schwimmen. Erst liegen sie in Grundnähe und sind nicht unbedingt zu sehen, und wenn sie dann nach oben schwimmen werden sie erfaßt. Ich kenn diese Anzeigen nur vom treibenden Boot (also bei geringer Eigengeschwindigkeit) aus Norwegen.
Richtig schön wird es, wenn man noch den eigenen Pilker sieht und dann so eine Spur erscheint .... 

Jetblack


----------



## Raabiat (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Man Pilkman.....das sind Aale, die im Freiwasser stehen.....sieht man doch :q:q:q:q

Anker einholen beim driften sieht auch so aus|supergri

Was Monstersicheln angeht, keine Ahnung#c hab noch nie welche auf meinem Display gesehen.


----------



## Die-Angler (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Guten morgen,|wavey: 
Leider nur Luftblasen#q 
Torsten


----------



## Pilkman (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Morsche! #h



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> ... Anker einholen beim driften sieht auch so aus|supergri ....



Stimmt, das ist auch immer gut auf dem Display zu erkennen. Genau wie ´nen Pilker oder GuFi wie Jetblack gesagt hat, die würden auch so aussehen, wenn man sie gleichmäßig einholt.

War da aber nicht der Fall, ich bin mit minimalster Geschwindigkeit (>0,1m/s) und ohne zu ankern mit meinem kleinen Schlaucher über einen See getrieben.

@ Die-Angler

Luftblasen bei meinem Echobild? Und was ist mit den Riesensicheln, die vollständig abgebildet werden? |kopfkrat 

Ich hab da mal ein schönes Echobild von Basti (Meridian) gesehen... ich habe das einfach mal gelinkt...





Quelle: Sebastian a.k.a. MeRiDiAn

... dieses Echo hat ja sogar schon eine Grauabstufung in seinem Zentrum... auch Luftblasen?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Vielleicht n Schwarm Kleinfische ?


----------



## Die-Angler (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

@  Pilkman,
Deine Sichel ist ein super Fisch in 5m tiefe
Gruss Torsten


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

wenn das tatsächlich Luftblasen sind sollte man die doch oben vom Boot aus sehen können ...
ich tippe mal das der Schwinger auch evtl nicht richtig waagerecht im Wasser ist, deshalb werden vielleicht keine Sicheln sondern solche "Schrägechos" angezeigt ... |kopfkrat
was es dann aber für fische sein könnten .... #c
große Karpfen, Waller .... gute Frage ....


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Wenn du bei nicht angepaßtem Bildvorschub mit dem Fisch treibst, dann zeichnet und zeichnet und zeichnet das Echolot eben so lange, bis entweder du oder der Fisch weg ist.


----------



## Jirko (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

nabend zzdown #h

hast du noch ein paar konkretere infos zur einstellung des lotes? > zoomfaktor, hyperscroll (geschwindigkeit), ankernd, gedriftet oder getuckert?... sind alles faktoren, die die darstellungsoptionen beeinflussen...

beispiel:

du driftest sehr langsam über einem in 5m wassertiefe stehenden zander mittlerer größe, der sich genau im kegelcenter befindet und starr im wasser steht... deine bildlaufgeschwindigkeit ist runde 80% voreingestellt... du hast wenig trübstoffe im wasser und dein lot läuft im automatikmodus... der zander bewegt sich bei deiner drift nicht... genau solch ein schauspiel könnte eine extrem große sichel verursachen, da der fisch extrem lange im schwingerkegel "steht" und permanent ultraschallwellen reflektiert... mit dem eventuellen resultat, daß dein vertikal gezupfter gummi einen 50er stachelritter an die oberfläche bringt und du womöglich in tränen ausbrichst  > große sichel ist nicht gleich großer fisch! #h


----------



## zzdown (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Hallo, erstmal ein großes Danke für die vielen Antworten. |wavey:

Ich versuche mal auf alle Anregungen und Fragen einzugehen. Von der Art der Sichel waren sie der zweiten von Pilkman (der "geliehenen") sehr ähnlich, allerdings nicht so schön sauber sondern mit vielen kleineren und Störungen drumherum. 

Ich war jeweils in Bewegung, mit Motorkraft. Meist so zwischen Standgas (war etwas schneller als Füßgänger) bis mittleres Gas, also auf jeden Fall Bewegung. Wenn ich geankert hatte oder sehr langsam gedriftet bin hatte ich immer fast horizontale Linien auf dem Schirm, als keine Sicheln.

Scrollgeschwindigkeit war Voreinstellung, das sind glaube 100%, mindestens aber 80%. Hatte einen Splitscreen, eine Hälfte Übersicht über die ganze Tiefe, die andere hatte immer den Grund, da paßten die Sicheln meist garnicht ganz rein.

 Ansonsten hatte ich den Automatikmodus eingestellt.

Ich hatte auch erst die Vermutung von Kochtoppangler das es ein Kleinfischschwarm war, hat sich aber mit der Zeit nicht bestätigt.

@Jirko: Hätte ich einen 50cm Stachelritter rausgeholt, wäre ich sicher in Tränen ausgebrochen, aber in Freudentränen. Habe dort zwar meine ersten Zander gefangen, der größte war aber geschätzte 30 cm.


----------



## Heiko112 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> In die Fragestellung klinke ich mich doch auch glatt mal ein, weil ich mir derartige Echos auch nicht erklären kann...
> 
> ... hab auch schon vollständige Sicheln gesehen, die dimensionsmäßig eher im "Monsterbereich" wären... :q ... anbei mal ein paar große, die ich zufällig beim Loten an einem Spot für´s Karpfenangeln auf´m Lot hatte....
> 
> ... NEIN, das sind keine Karpfen. Karpfen sind so mit die am leichtesten zu identifizierenden Fische auf einem Echo...


 
Das sind weder fische noch Luftblasen.
Hab das bei meinen 320 er auch. Wenn ich die Pinggeschwindigkeit aufs höchste stelle und langsam über nicht allzutiefen Grund fahre. Wenn man die Empfindlichkeit jetzt minimal erhöht, wird das ganze echo voll mit den schräglinien. Verringert man die dagegen minimal verschinden die.

Das sind ganz einfach irgendwelche Fehlechos.

Habe die hier in den Flüssen schon zu Millionen gesehen. Bei mir hilfts wenn ich die Pinggeschwindigkeit etwas runternehme.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*



			
				Heiko112 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind weder fische noch Luftblasen.
> Hab das bei meinen 320 er auch. Wenn ich die Pinggeschwindigkeit aufs höchste stelle und langsam über nicht allzutiefen Grund fahre. Wenn man die Empfindlichkeit jetzt minimal erhöht, wird das ganze echo voll mit den schräglinien. Verringert man die dagegen minimal verschinden die.
> 
> Das sind ganz einfach irgendwelche Fehlechos.



Morgen ... 
Erstmal *@Markus* ... NP mit dem Foddo :O)  ... das war ein dicka Hecht im Mittelwasser .. da braucht man net dran zweifeln.

*@Heiko* ... da irrst Du Dich leider, denn diese schrägen Abbildungen, sind leider wirklich Luftblasen & keine Fehlechos ... nimmst Du die Empfindlichkeit runter, ist es logisch, dass er sie nicht mehr aufzeigt, aber dasselbe würde mit einer eindeutigen Sichel ebenfalls passieren ;O) .. sie wäre nicht mehr "sichtbar".

Markus, wie der DIE-ANGLER schon sagte, handelt es sich um Luftblasen. Das kuriose an dieser Sache ist, dass selbst allerkleinste Bläschen auf dem Echo als relativ breite, stabile Spuren abgezeichnet werden.
Dasselbe Erlebniss hatte ich neulich auf einem großen See in Brandenburg .. zuerst ein klares reines Bild, bis urplötzlich nahezu das gesamte Lot voller schräger Linien war. Ich dachte zuerst an sonstwas, aber beim betrachten des umgebenden Wasserspiegels, war vollkommen klar, worum es sich handelte ... überall stiegen kleine Bläschen, wie in einem gesamten Teppich auf.
Ich rätselte schon oft über diese geradlinigen schrägen Abzeichnungen auf dem Schirm, bin mir aber nun absolut gewiss, um was es sich handelt .. andere mögen an anderes glauben ... ;O)

Hier noch eine kleine Zusammenstellung von Bildern .. die Sicheln können teilweise durch Fänge, aber auch durch Lokalitäten zugeordnet werden ..

Barsche über dem Grund im Herbst





Sehr gute Sichel im Freiwasser im Spätherbst, vermutlich ein besserer Hecht





Kleinfischschwarm dicht am Grund, "umstellt" von Barschen





LOLOLOL





Riesiger Kleinfischschwarm im Winter





Vertikaljig im Eisloch ... Winter





Deutlich erkennt man die Kante, ab der das Seegras wieder wächst





Einige gute Sicheln auf 18m





Vertikalfischen ... Gummijig am Grund & rechts daneben ein Kleinfischschwarm





Maränenhegene, bzw. die Bleiolive ist zu erkennen, sowie einige kleine Schwärme





Kleinfischschwarm an der Abbruchkante, darunter einige gute Sicheln





Gute Sicheln auf der Spitze, darüber als Linie das Downriggerblei zu erkennen .. also, richtige Tiefe 





Stramme Sichel überm Grund --- vermutlich ein besserer Dorsch


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Ein Köhlerschwarm unterm Boot .. stiegen beim herablassen der Köder sofort ein





Reichlich was los unterm Kiel





Noch ein etwas schwach gezeichneterer Köhlerschwarm. Empfindlichkeit war deutlich geringer als beim oberen .. daher schwachere Zeichnung





mfg
basti​


----------



## Dorschi (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Wieder was dazugelernt! Danke!


----------



## Pilkman (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

@ Basti

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Infos und Erklärungen! #6

Ich habe gehofft, dass Du dich in diesem Thread nochmal zu Wort meldest... 

Die übrigen Echobilder von Dir sind wirklich eindeutig, trotzdem danke, dass Du die zusammen mit Erklärungen nochmal eingestellt hast. Ist doch immer wieder interessant, wie einzelne Fischarten in ihrem Lebensraum auf dem Echo abgebildet werden.

PS:
Luftblasen also... |kopfkrat


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> Luftblasen also... |kopfkrat


10000000000000000000000000000%ig  #h
Schau einfach mal auf Deinem Bild, wo sie alleine ansetzen .. ab dem Grund ..
Desweiteren kann man sicherlich diese durch geringeren Ping+geringere Empfindlichkeit ausblenden, wie Heiko es in etwa formulierte ... aber wozu ?
Wenn ich weiss was es ist, stört es mich ja auch nicht wirklich ... 

So dick werden die aufsteigenden, mitunter wirklich kleinen Bläschen vermutlich nur durch die Verwirbelungen, welche von ihnen beim aufsteigen ausgelöst werden, dargestellt.

Ein Echolotbild zu lesen/deuten kann mitunter wirklich schwierig sein, jedoch sollte einfach weniger Aufmerksamkeit den eigentlichen Sicheln geschenkt werden, als den anderen abgebildeten Faktoren ... wie Temperatur, Kanten/Brüche, Berge, Pflanzen, Kleinfischschwärme, Sprungschicht etc. etc.
Nachdem ich die letzten Tage eher mit der Taucherbrille, Schnorchel & Flossen unterwegs war, muss ich sagen, dass die immer wieder markanten Hotspots z.B. auch nur kleinste Erhebungen sind. In einem meiner Gewässer ist bis zu einer Tiefe von 5m der gesamte Boden mit dem mehr oder weniger wohlriechenden Seegras bedeckt. Zumeist eben ... aber ab & an erheben sich bis zu 2m regelrechte Seegrashügel .. & was dort immer abgeht, kann kaum in Worte gefasst werden ... 100te Barsche, Moderlieschen, Ukeleischwärme & Hechte stehen gemeinsam in enorm großer Anzahl dort. Wobei über den ebenen Flächen kaum ein Fischlein auszumachen ist.
Ein weiterer enorm guter Spot sind die darauffolgende Kante, welche bis in eine Tiefe von ca. 10m abbricht. Ab einer Tiefe von 3m wird das Wasser deutlich kühler & genau hier stehen verdammt große Schwärme von sehr anständigen Barschen. Erstaunlicherweise halten sich die richtig großen Exemplare um die 45cm fast ausschliesslich etwas abseits an den Rändern dieser Trupps auf.
Hechte haben wir nur selten im Freiwasser ausmachen können & nach wie vor liegen die guten Exemplare wie auch die letzten Jahre weit in den Schilfpartien im rel. flachen Uferwasser.
Die ganz großen Exemplare, welche wohl das Endglied der Nahrungskette im Gewässer darstellen stehen vermutlich in Tiefen unterhalb 6m, in die es aber schwierig ist zu tauchen & langwierig zu beobachten.

OK, etwas vom Thema abgedriftet, aber man sollte diese Spots ruhig etwas verallgemeinern & an diesen sein Glück versuchen ...

mfg
basti

p.s.: Falls wer ein Hugyfot HFC-350D oder ein Ikelite #6871.35 Canon 350D abzugeben sucht, soll sich unbedingt melden


----------



## Jirko (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

nabend basti #h

das nennt man mal ne beeindruckende photodokumentation #6 #h


----------



## Samyber (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Von mir auch nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön für die aufschlußreichen Postings!!:m


----------



## MeRiDiAn (15. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*



Samyber schrieb:


> Von mir auch nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön für die aufschlußreichen Postings!!:m


NP Samy, dafür isses Board ja da 

MFG basti |wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (15. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Herzlichen Dank für die "Aufklärung" Wie ist deine Einstellung beim X97 (Empflindlichkeit, Greyline etc.? ) Hast du auch den Dualgeber? Habe das X 91 aber meine Bilder sind nicht so gut wie deine.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (15. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für die "Aufklärung" Wie ist deine Einstellung beim X97 (Empflindlichkeit, Greyline etc.? ) Hast du auch den Dualgeber? Habe das X 91 aber meine Bilder sind nicht so gut wie deine.


Hy Peter ... das 97er weilt leider schon lange nicht mehr unter meinen Fingern .. 
Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass die Empfindlichkeit nie mehr als 80% & selten weniger als 50% betrug/trägt.
Ich hatte an diesem keinen Dualgeber, sondern den schlichten Einzelgeber + Saugnapf am Heck 
Des öfteren waren meine Bilder auch nicht so klar, wie die Beispielsbilder 
Verhunzte hätte ich nicht fotografiert :m 

LG
basti |wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (15. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Danke basti!


----------



## HSV Dorsch (21. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Na das nenne ich Lehrbuchmäßig, vielen Dank.

Grüße Torsten


----------



## Mr. Boilie (21. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Wenn wir in Italien auf einem Nebenfluß des Po Driftangeln auf Wels machen haben haben wir auch schon solche Echos gehabt. Aber nur dann wenn sich beim Klopfen ein Wels vom Boden gelößt hat und auf das Geräusch reagiert hat oder wenn ein größeres Schiff vorbeigefahren ist. Wir waren damals und bis heute der Meinung das es sich dabei um Luftblasen handelte.
Als Echolot benutzen wir ein Lowrance X85 und ein X135.


Robert


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*



Mr. Boilie schrieb:


> Wir waren damals und bis heute der Meinung das es sich dabei um Luftblasen handelte.


Hy Robert ! 

Dann wart ihr immer der richtigen Meinung #6 

mfg
basti


----------



## Dennert (22. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Hallo MeRiDiAn

Herzlichen Dank für die Bilder und die Erklärungen. Ich hab mir jetzt nen Lowrance X 125 gekauft und damit hilfst du mir schon sehr viel weiter #6 

Noch 2 Fragen : 1. Ist das ein gutes Gerät und 2. Kannst du mit dem Ding auch gut Zanderschwärme orten, die hocken ja ziemlich am Grund?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Hy Dennert !

Das 125er bzw. 135er ist wohl *DER* Kassenschlager überhaupt von Lowrance.
Ich kenne kaum ein anderes Gerät, dass soviel Käuferschaften gefunden hat ... & das garantiert nicht ohne Grund ! 

Verlasse Dich nicht zu sehr auf die Ortung einzelner Fische/Fischgruppen .. denn könntest Du mit Gewissheit sagen, ob dies nun Brassen, Barsche oder Zander sind ??? 
Sicherlich nicht einzig & allein aufgrund der angezeigten Sicheln, wohl aber schon etwas sicherer mit Betrachtung des Umfeldes, der Gegebenheiten, wie z.B. Scharkanten, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Temperaturen, Kleinfischschwärmen usw. usw.

*Suche nicht die Sicheln, sondern markante Stellen !
Auch wenn keine Sicheln angezeigt werden, heisst das nicht, dass kein Fisch unter Deinen Bootsplanken lauern kann !!!*

mfg
basti


----------



## Dennert (22. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

OK, also werd ich mich mehr auf die Grundbeschaffenheit konzentrieren! Die zeigt das Gerät ja blendend an. Haben es am Wochenende auf nem See getestet, ist schon Wahnsinn, man sieht wirklich jede Vertiefung. Leider war der See ziemlich verkrautet und wir mußten das Kraut ständig vom Geber abfummeln. Haben uns schon gewundert, warum es auf einmal mitten im See nur 1 m tief war |rolleyes 
Große Fischsicheln haben wir im Mittelwasser auch gesehen, vermutlich Brassen oder Karpfen. 
Ich habs mir als portable Version geholt, ist wirklich ne feine Sache!

Danke


----------



## Mr. Boilie (22. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

An unseren Gewässer ist der Bodeb relativ hart. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das man den normalen Grund von einer Muschelbank unterscheiden kann. Wenn mir von Euch jemand helfen kann wäre ein Foto vom Lot net schlecht.


Robert


----------



## Pilkman (22. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Hi Robert,

eine Muschelbank dürfte auf dem Echolot theoretisch für eine etwas rauere Grundlinie und gleichzeitig eine gut ausgebildete Grayline sorgen, inbesondere wenn Du den Bodenbereich zoomst.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (22. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Wenn ich das also richtig deute. Glatte durchgezogene Grayline fester Untergrund und zerklüftete und wellige Grayline Muschelbank oder Rippen im Kies.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Puuuh, dass ist schwer Robert ... prinzipell würde ich davon ausgehen, dass ein mit Muscheln übersähter Boden generell ein stärkeres Echo zurückwerfen müsste, da die Beschaffenheit an sich ja eine härtere ist, als jener Sandboden.
Ist also die Struktur der Muscheln, wie etwa hier das Seegras, nicht als solche zu erkennen, unabhängig von der abgebildeten GrayLine .. muss einzig & allein die GrayLine als Hilfsindikator dienen.
Logischerweise sollte diese etwas breiter ausfallen, als über normalem Sandboden !
Ich habe leider kein passendes Bild hier auf meinem Rechner parat.
Habe das hier mal etwas überspitzt dargestellt ... die GrayLine müsste sich über der Muschelbank minimal verbreitern.

basti


----------



## Mr. Boilie (22. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Na dann ma vielen Dank. Werde dieses WE mal etwas genauer drauf achten.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (22. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

@Pilkman,

Du hast gesagt das man Karpfen sehr leicht auf dem Lot erkennen kann. Hast du da vielleicht einige Fotos vom Lot. Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Pilkman (22. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Hi Robert,

nee, mit so tollen Photos wie Basti kann ich da leider nicht dienen - ich muss in Zukunft wohl öfter mal die Kamera mitnehmen. #t 

Trotzdem Thema Karpfen auf dem Echolot: Große Karpfen sind ja meist relativ hochrückige und kräftige Objekte, die ein entsprechend starkes Echo zurückwerfen. Meist haben diese Sicheln sogar noch eine relativ stark ausgebildete Grayline in sich.

Die Echolotsternstunde in dieser Beziehung hatte ich irgendwann, als ich abends einen Futterplatz auf Karpfen angelegt habe und dann mit der Spinnrute noch ein paar Stunden die Schilfkanten auf Hecht abgeklappert habe. Spaßenshalber habe ich nach dem Spinnen nochmal den Futterplatz angefahren und habe mich dann vorsichtig über das klare Wasser mit ca. 3 Meter Tiefe treiben lassen. Auf dem Echolot waren ausschließlich relativ kurze, aber verdammt große und dicke voll ausgebildete Sicheln mit einer Grayline zu sehen. :k 

Man kann die Sichelgröße ja ruhig in Relation zum gewählten Tiefenausschnitt sehen - ist man beispielsweise im 5-Meter-Anzeigebereich über 3 Meter tiefem Wasser und man hat Sicheln, die so hoch sind wie ein Daumen dick ist, sollte klar sein, was für Fische solche Echos erzeugen können.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (22. August 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

O.K. dann weiß ich Bescheid das sieht  dann so ähnlich aus wie in Italien beim Driften auf Wels nur etwas kleiner Echos die etwas gedrungener sind.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

sehr lehrreich euer Thread,
ich bin noch Besitzer eines Uralten Lowrance x40!!!!! Bei uns war jetzt die ganzen Jahre Echolotverbot. Ich habe es heute zum ersten mal aus dem Schrank geholt. Alles auf Automatik gestellt, die Bodenbeschaffenheit konnte ich erkennen, das wars aber dann, teilweise große schwarze Wolken, auch die Luftblasen (wie ich eben gelernt habe) hatte ich drauf, keine Sichel usw, liegt aber wohl auch an der Einstellung, das Gewässer ist ca max 15m tief, habe natürlich keine Anleitung mehr, vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Zoom bzw. ie Tiefenbereiche einstelle. Bei Lowrence com gibts zwar ne Anleitung aber so richtig schnalle ich es nicht. Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir ein neues (Farb) zulege. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand bei dieser Entscheidung unter die Arme greift


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. September 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

bekommen wir alles hin Rainer 

Ich hau mich wieder hin ... Kopf dröhnt noch immer ...

basti


----------



## rainer1962 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

wärste mal gescheiter auf Barsche gegangen anstatt der letzte Gast auf einem Gelage gewesen zu sein 

ich gebe mich vetrauensvoll in Deine Hände......
das x40 ist halt uralt, nix mit 480 pixeln ud diversen Graustufen und Wassertemperatur, trotzdem die Bodenbeschaffenheit ist nicht unintressant,
aber  eins mit GPS in das ich die Hotspots eingeben kann würde mir ne Menge Kartenplotterei ersparen.....


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. September 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Ich war nicht der letzte Gast ... wenn Du mal wieder bei ICQ bist, zeige ich Dir, was los ist   

basti


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. November 2006)

*AW: Große Sicheln auf dem Echolot*

Hy !

Hier noch ein Luftblasenregen von heute .. man könnte denken, es kämen hunderte von Blasen an die Oberfläche, aber es waren nur einige wenige.
So kann man sich irren, wenn man den Blick nur straff auf den Bildschirm richtet.
Ein weiteres Beispiel des heutigen Tages waren die Barsche & Hechte die beim Vertikalfischen bissen, aber nicht auf dem Lot zu sehen waren.
Aber die Scharkante war mehr als deutlich zu erkennen 

Fischen macht Spass !

LG
basti


----------

